# install gnome.tbz fault



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

i install gnome.tbz as soon as install xorg
i use pkg_add gnome2-2.20.1.tbz
but a problem occured it seemed to say "......not a package"
everybody know why?
please help 
how can i install it with pkg_add,not with pkg_add -r


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 24, 2009)

try to re-download package, perhaps it's faulty


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> try to re-download package, perhaps it's faulty


but kde also can not be installed in that cd 
the .iso file is download in the Official website


----------



## Voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

minniegg2009 said:
			
		

> but kde also can not be installed in that cd
> the .iso file is download in the Official website



You may have a corrupted CD? Did you verify the checksums of the iso before burning it?


----------



## minniegg2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

possible i will redownload it and try again 
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

You're better off setting PACKAGESITE to the lastest stable version and using pkg_add -r. That way you'll be more up to date. The packages on the install CD tend to be old when time passes.


----------

